# Fiction MA Books you'd recommend



## JP3

I seem to be running out of good fiction MA books.  

In looking for new fiction books with martial arts being used by principal characters, and therefore such are described in the action sequences -- I can't seem to find good, new authors.  Obviously, I'm not looking int he right places.  So, what books have you read with good MA-using characters in the story, as "part of" the story, not just "Well, this ex-Navy Seal is a bad mamajama because he's a Seal and he can, like, do Seal-stuff. Actual scenes, descriptions of training/fighting and so forth.

Three of the ones I've found really good are....

The "Rain" series John Rain (who is Barry Eisler's character). The first book was "Rain Fall," but was subsequently released as "A clean kill in Tokyo."  John Rain is a judoka, who went on to train with the Gracie's in Brazil. He is/was a Vietnam veteran green beret. So, he can be nasty.

The series containing the character Mitch Rapp (who is Vince Flynn's character). The first book was "American Assassin."  Primarily army combatives at the elite level is what Mitch does.  Good action, great poklicitcs but in a fast-moving story.

The series containing the character Connor Burke  (who is John Donohue's character). The first book was "Sensei"  Traditional karate style and instruction. Good read, someone is out killing high-ranked karate instructors. Who is it?

What would you recommend?


----------



## Headhunter

Well these are more teenage fiction but the Alex rider books have some good martial arts. The main character is a karate black belt and uses martial arts on numerous occasions.

There's another one where martial arts is the main theme. It's called Kung fu high school by Ryan Gattis


----------



## drop bear

There is the les Norton series that kind of leans in that direction. (The guy is a boxer.  Thats a martial art isn't it)

Anyway there are a lot fights in it. It leans towards a less serious take on the idea. 

Les Norton - Wikipedia


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Remo Williams, The Destroyer series, by Warren Murphy and Richard Sapir.
Casca series by Barry Sadler.


----------



## JP3

Headhunter said:


> Well these are more teenage fiction but the Alex rider books have some good martial arts. The main character is a karate black belt and uses martial arts on numerous occasions.
> 
> There's another one where martial arts is the main theme. It's called Kung fu high school by Ryan Gattis


I'm not uppity with my reading. I really enjoyed reading the Harry Potter books, for crying out loud. I'll check this stuff out.


----------



## JP3

Bill Mattocks said:


> Remo Williams, The Destroyer series, by Warren Murphy and Richard Sapir.
> Casca series by Barry Sadler.


Shiun's Sinanju!  Loved those books. Hard to find them now, except in the half-price and/or used bookstores though. I totally forgot about the Casca series.


----------



## hoshin1600

i never new there even was such a thing as martial arts books other than Japanese novels.  have you ever read one of those?  Musashi is the best known classic


----------



## JP3

Shogun, by James Clavell has a bunch of martial arts scenes, primarily swordwork, but some hand to hand as well between clashing  of different locals (i.e. houses with different karate-ryu) in there.  Fantastic novel.


----------



## Headhunter

JP3 said:


> I'm not uppity with my reading. I really enjoyed reading the Harry Potter books, for crying out loud. I'll check this stuff out.


Also there's martial arts in some Sherlock Holmes stories couldn't tell you which ones but Sherlock Holmes was meant to be an expect in baristu and was a underground boxer in the stories


----------



## Ellis Amdur

I hope this doesn't come off as self-serving, but when one self-publishes, there are few ways to get the word out on one's book. My novel, The Girl with the Face of the Moon, set in late Edo-early Meiji, with what would be now called koryu woven through it. More description and reviews on Amazon (currently e-book only - bound book later this year).


----------



## Ashworth

The Katana series by Ken Warner. 5 books: 

Katana Shodan: The Scroll of the Five Masters
Katana Nidan: The Unwritten Koan
Katana Sandan: The Code of Bodhidharma
Katana Yodan: The Immortal Masters
Katana Godan: Nemesis

I'm a big Harry Potter fan and an even bigger martial art fan... This series is pretty much like the martial art version of Harry Potter! I have just started reading through it again! definitely recommend!!


----------



## Flying Crane

The Belgariad series by David and Leigh Eddings has some martial arts in it, although not specifically described as a particular system.  It is a high fantasy series, not bad for the genre.  The martial arts is definitely not a main focus, but is fit in where appropriate and decently done in a minimalistic way.


----------



## Steve

John Rain books by Barry Eisler are okay.  In the book, he's a Judoka, and the author clearly knows a thing or two about Judo and BJJ.

Eric Van Lustbader has written some martial arts related books, too... like Nicholas Linnear series.  

F. Paul Wilson has written some fun books about Repairman Jack.  Not as directly MA related, but he's a badass who does a lot of martial arts like stuff.

And lastly, the Connor Burke series is pretty good, too, by John Donohue.


----------



## Steve

Ashworth said:


> The Katana series by Ken Warner. 5 books:
> 
> Katana Shodan: The Scroll of the Five Masters
> Katana Nidan: The Unwritten Koan
> Katana Sandan: The Code of Bodhidharma
> Katana Yodan: The Immortal Masters
> Katana Godan: Nemesis
> 
> I'm a big Harry Potter fan and an even bigger martial art fan... This series is pretty much like the martial art version of Harry Potter! I have just started reading through it again! definitely recommend!!


Not heard of these.  I'll check them out.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Ashworth said:


> The Katana series by Ken Warner. 5 books:
> 
> Katana Shodan: The Scroll of the Five Masters
> Katana Nidan: The Unwritten Koan
> Katana Sandan: The Code of Bodhidharma
> Katana Yodan: The Immortal Masters
> Katana Godan: Nemesis
> 
> I'm a big Harry Potter fan and an even bigger martial art fan... This series is pretty much like the martial art version of Harry Potter! I have just started reading through it again! definitely recommend!!


Had to look up the summary of the first book. I'm very interested in reading this, but at the same time I don't know if I can read a book who's plot is focused around dim mak, even as fantasy.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Flying Crane said:


> The Belgariad series by David and Leigh Eddings has some martial arts in it, although not specifically described as a particular system.  It is a high fantasy series, not bad for the genre.  The martial arts is definitely not a main focus, but is fit in where appropriate and decently done in a minimalistic way.


I've seen those books come up when I worked at b&n. Haven't started yet, because when I start a series I feel a need to finish it so 5 books is a big gamble on my time. Outside of the martial arts, is it worth reading?


----------



## Flying Crane

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> I've seen those books come up when I worked at b&n. Haven't started yet, because when I start a series I feel a need to finish it so 5 books is a big gamble on my time. Outside of the martial arts, is it worth reading?


I believe it is more than five books.  That may have been the first set, then I think there was a second series, and a couple of backdrop volumes.  It isn’t bad as far as it goes, but with the genre you always need to be careful because there is a lot of junk in there.  I first read it as an early teenager and liked it a lot.  I read it again as an adult, was probably in my 30s at the time, and while some parts felt a bit juvenile, overall it wasn’t cringey.  I think if you enjoy the genre, then this one is worth reading.


----------



## MetalBoar

JP3 said:


> I seem to be running out of good fiction MA books.
> 
> In looking for new fiction books with martial arts being used by principal characters, and therefore such are described in the action sequences -- I can't seem to find good, new authors.  Obviously, I'm not looking int he right places.  So, what books have you read with good MA-using characters in the story, as "part of" the story, not just "Well, this ex-Navy Seal is a bad mamajama because he's a Seal and he can, like, do Seal-stuff. Actual scenes, descriptions of training/fighting and so forth.
> 
> Three of the ones I've found really good are....
> 
> The "Rain" series John Rain (who is Barry Eisler's character). The first book was "Rain Fall," but was subsequently released as "A clean kill in Tokyo."  John Rain is a judoka, who went on to train with the Gracie's in Brazil. He is/was a Vietnam veteran green beret. So, he can be nasty.
> 
> The series containing the character Mitch Rapp (who is Vince Flynn's character). The first book was "American Assassin."  Primarily army combatives at the elite level is what Mitch does.  Good action, great poklicitcs but in a fast-moving story.
> 
> The series containing the character Connor Burke  (who is John Donohue's character). The first book was "Sensei"  Traditional karate style and instruction. Good read, someone is out killing high-ranked karate instructors. Who is it?
> 
> What would you recommend?


Steve Perry (Sci-Fi writer, not Journey's ex-frontman) is a Silat practitioner and has trained in a number of other arts I believe.  A lot of his books do a good job with fight scenes.  I'm not sure if they qualify as martial arts books, they're mostly science fiction, but they might hit the flavor you're looking for.


----------



## drop bear

Jim butcher is quite the avid martial artist.









						Jim Butcher - Martial Arts & Action Entertainment
					

The #1 New York Times bestselling author, Jim Butcher, is also a martial arts enthusiast with fifteen years of experience in various styles including Ryukyu Kempo, Tae Kwon Do, Gojo Shorei Ryu, and a little Kung Fu. Jim is the author of the Dresden Files, the Codex Alera novels, and the Cinder...




					www.martialartsentertainment.com


----------



## drop bear

Here is one. No idea what it is like. But I know a few local martial artists who did the promo for the book.









						Red Blood on White Snow Book 1 by Annie De Souza (Paperback)  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Red Blood on White Snow Book 1 by Annie De Souza (Paperback) at the best online prices at eBay!



					www.ebay.com.au
				




If I looked in to it close enough she will probably belong to one of the local clubs we interact with.


----------



## Steve

Flying Crane said:


> The Belgariad series by David and Leigh Eddings has some martial arts in it, although not specifically described as a particular system.  It is a high fantasy series, not bad for the genre.  The martial arts is definitely not a main focus, but is fit in where appropriate and decently done in a minimalistic way.


Well, by this standard, there are probably thousands of terrific fantasy or science fiction books that are worth a read, tangentially related to martial art-like stuff.

If you haven't read them, the Battle Circle trilogy by Piers Anthony is a good one, written before he started churning out the soulless Xanth novels.


drop bear said:


> Jim butcher is quite the avid martial artist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Butcher - Martial Arts & Action Entertainment
> 
> 
> The #1 New York Times bestselling author, Jim Butcher, is also a martial arts enthusiast with fifteen years of experience in various styles including Ryukyu Kempo, Tae Kwon Do, Gojo Shorei Ryu, and a little Kung Fu. Jim is the author of the Dresden Files, the Codex Alera novels, and the Cinder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.martialartsentertainment.com


I wish the TV show were a little better.  The books are pretty cool.


----------



## Yokozuna514

Steve said:


> Well, by this standard, there are probably thousands of terrific fantasy or science fiction books that are worth a read, tangentially related to martial art-like stuff.
> 
> If you haven't read them, the Battle Circle trilogy by Piers Anthony is a good one, written before he started churning out the soulless Xanth novels.
> 
> I wish the TV show were a little better.  The books are pretty cool.


A prepubescent fantasy series that includes a golem teasing a princess with green hair about her emerging 'assets' as comic relief ?   What's soulless about that  ?


----------



## Star Dragon

Michael J. Persons' _The Cosmic Warrior_ was fun to read. Comes with discernible Kenpo techniques while being heavy on fantasy and mysticism. If you dig a movie like _The Silent Flute_ (aka _The Circle of Iron_), you should enjoy this story.


----------



## punisher73

I second the Steve Perry books, the Matador series is very good!

Also, 

The Dragons of Wulin by Kevin Shearer (7 books in the series) are good easy fun reads

The Ninja Daughter by Tori Eldridge isn't too bad


----------



## Steve

punisher73 said:


> I second the Steve Perry books, the Matador series is very good!
> 
> Also,
> 
> The Dragons of Wulin by Kevin Shearer (7 books in the series) are good easy fun reads
> 
> The Ninja Daughter by Tori Eldridge isn't too bad


I'm surprised I've never read or heard of the Matador series.  They look like they're right in my wheelhouse, particularly back in the 80s when i couldn't get enough science fiction and fantasy.   Reading the description reminded me of the Stainless Steel Rat series by Harry Harrison.


----------



## punisher73

Steve said:


> I'm surprised I've never read or heard of the Matador series.  They look like they're right in my wheelhouse, particularly back in the 80s when i couldn't get enough science fiction and fantasy.   Reading the description reminded me of the Stainless Steel Rat series by Harry Harrison.


It starts with the "Man who never missed", but there are a couple of prequel novels
1) The Musashi Flex
2) The 9th Step

I read the Matador trilogy first, which I think I would recommend doing it that way as well.  There are some other books after that which are also very good (Black Steel, Brother Death, Albino Knife).


----------



## Buka

Reading is the balls. It just is.


----------

